# Look who I woke up to!



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

For those following, you will remember my new reef tank came with a pail of wet sand. It had been removed from his tank 5 days prior to me buying the tank and it took us two days to actually set the tank up. We then cycled it a day with fresh water and the next day with salt water. It's been cycling with the salt water for 3 days now and everything is good. Pristine water, perfect levels and temperature. I am leaving it until the 10th and then adding some live rock.

As I walked past it yesterday I saw movement.. I was like huh? Not possible. Nothing could have survived in that sand, especially after 24 hours of being submerged in fresh water...

So I sat and watched in astonishment as this shell climbed the side if the tank.

told my better half later, and he could not find him. Maybe I was going crazy. This morning I watched again as it crossed the sand and climbed the glass. So I took a picture and a video so I don't get committed lol.

Is he an astrea? Closest thing I could find to what he looks like...


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

aha! He's a nassarius!!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

haha funny I thought by the title maybe you drank too much last night


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^Hah 

You'd be surprised what can survive in those extreme conditions. I had the same situation with a baby CRS shrimplet 
Makes you sad about how some things cant survive.


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

Dino.. oops wrong forum.. lol.. Don't tell Stone. Wouldn't be the first time I woke up next to s slug of sorts . Woke up to my ex husband for 13 years. Blech . but this one's cute!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Just wondering, why are you waiting to add the live rock in?


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

Nicole said:


> Just wondering, why are you waiting to add the live rock in?


Just a money issue. I had never intended to buy a reef rank as I just put my 72 bow front up 3 weeks ago and put out $600 on everything to do with that, so the $200 for the reef setup threw me well over budget. I'm guessing after the snail appearance that some if my sand is live, so I'm already ahead of the plan!

So Live rock on the 10th and a damsel on the 20th to really start the official cycling.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you are getting live rocks from an established running system, there should be no cycling required.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

if your on a budget get dry rock 2.0 a pound vs 5 or 7


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Not so sure thats a nasarius could be wrong maybe a cerith. I had a freshwater tank I converted to salt reused the sand, I had snails survive....and breed lol
x2 on the dry rock it will have to cycle more than liverock but at 1/4 the price its worth the consideration if your on a budget.

Good luck you must be getting excited


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

It's a Cerith


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmm. The previous tank owner had said nassarius when I sent him the pic, but I suppose he could have mid identified. Definitely a salt water snail though as it was never a fresh water tank. And yes, super excited!


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm going to point it out one last time,PLEASE dont take me the wrong way I'm trying to help you here. Though he's published I question his general reef keeping knowledge and I fear he is taking advantage of you to some degree as nice as he seems. Its a very simple I.D nassarius to cerith...two of the most commonly kept marine snails.
Nassarius








Cerith








PLEASE dont take me wrong I'm trying to help you here but notice how they look nothing alike...not even remotely. I suggest you call upon the knowledge of people on this site or other sites rather than taking any further advice from the guy you bought the tank from....my intentions are noble here I wish you nothing but success


----------



## Prettyshinythings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yup, very obvious difference. Thanks. I won't comment on anything else as I am certainly in no position to discredit anyone  There is nothing to take advantage of. He already has my money, which wasn't much, even fir a fresh water setup, let alone everything else. But ty.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

You got a good deal regardless. Nobody is trying to discredit anyone,just trying to say you might want to find input elsewhere is all. We all want to see your tank be successful....this is just me trying to look out for a fellow reefer not trying to give anyone a hard time. 
Comment away lol


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Cerinth Snails are great for your tank, imo better than most other snails that are recommended for reef cleaners. i currently have 10 or 12, not sure, but plan to increase it probably by another 6 since they are great for aerating the sand. 1 per 2 gallon is often recommended, some even say 1 per gallon.

i should also say that most snails i bought prior ended up dying from not being able to right themselves, or crab food. The hermits have left these ones alone thankfully.


----------

